# Which of the above Enneagram types would win in a fight? XD



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

answer which of the above two enneagram types would win in a fight and post two more combatants for the next poster 

I'll start:

7w6 Sp/Sx vs 3w2 So/Sp


Edit: here are the rules of the fight
- it's to the death
- weapons and poisoning are allowed
- it doesn't necessarily have to be a direct confrontation. strategy and ninja tactics are allowed


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

3w2 would win, in my opinion:laughing: 7w6 would probabily give up on the fight and get away from the conflict when it started to boring them. 

No this: 3w4 Sx/Sp vs Cp 6w7 Sx/Sp


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

I think a 3w4 would back out once the fight got a little too messy and they started to look bad.  So 6w7 sx/sp is the winner in this.

4w3 sx/so vs 2w1 sp/sx


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Snow White said:


> I think a 3w4 would back out once the fight got a little too messy and they started to look bad.  So 6w7 sx/sp is the winner in this.
> 
> 4w3 sx/so vs 2w1 sp/sx



If the fight were useful/important enough, this 3w4 would pick it up later and go "Parthian Shot" on their ass (regardless of Type). 


* *





The *Parthian shot* was a military tactic made famous by the Parthians, an Iranian people. The Parthian archers mounted on light horse, while retreating at a full gallop, would turn their bodies back to shoot at the pursuing enemy. The maneuver required superb equestrian skills, since the rider's hands were occupied by his bow. As the stirrup had not been invented at the time of the Parthians, the rider relied solely on pressure from his legs to guide his horse.*The tactic could also be used during feigned retreat, with devastating effect.*







Next fight, 1w2-7w8-3w2 Vs. cp6w5-8w9-3w4.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Boss said:


> If the fight were useful/important enough, this 3w4 would pick it up later and go "Parthian Shot" on their ass (regardless of Type).
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Wait! You didn't say who would win my fight. D:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Snow White said:


> Wait! You didn't say who would win my fight. D:


Oh, it was obvious the 3w4 would if they cared enough to "win". If it were just some run off the mill argument, they'd let the cp6w7 have their .1 milliseconds of fame. 
LOL!

Next: 1w2-7w8-3w2 Vs. cp6w5-8w9-3w4

AND

cp6w5-8w9-3w4 Vs. 3w4-8w9-7w8


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Boss said:


> Oh, it was obvious the 3w4 would if they cared enough to "win". If it were just some run off the mill argument, they'd let the cp6w7 have their .1 milliseconds of fame.


My fight was the 4w3 sx/so vs 2w1 sp/sx!


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Snow White said:


> My fight was the 4w3 sx/so vs 2w1 sp/sx!




Ugh oops:laughing: My reading skills are atrocious today rofl. Hmm, I think 2w1 might win. They can be incredibly persistent, and power-play is much more of a 2 thing than 4. My vote goes for 2w1.

Anyway, now it's your turn to get to my double fight scenario!


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Boss said:


> Ugh oops:laughing: My reading skills are atrocious today rofl. Hmm, I think 2w1 might win. They can be incredibly persistent, and power-play is much more of a 2 thing than 4. My vote goes for 2w1.


Bah, fine. I suppose I can admit p_hysical_ defeat...


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Snow White said:


> Bah, fine. I suppose I can admit p_hysical_ defeat...


So that's out of the way..xD lol

Answer my 1 vs. cp6 AND 3 vs cp6 extended tritype scenario nao! *taps foot*


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Boss said:


> So that's out of the way..xD lol
> 
> Answer my 1 vs. cp6 AND 3 vs cp6 extended tritype scenario nao! *taps foot*


Oh yes! Sorry. I love our mini-experience of two 4s reminding each other to respond to each other.

I say 6 in the 1 vs. cp6 - the 6 would absolutely refuse to bend to the 1's attempt of authority. I see the 1 as letting it go more easily and just mentally patting themselves on the back as being the "better" person.

3 vs cp6... wow... there would be blood. That's hard. I don't know. I see cp6 as being a VERY fearful foe, second probably only to an 8. I'd have to go with 6 again. Sorry 3s!

Oh new fight: 

8w9 vs. 6(CP)w5


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

8w9 vs. cp6w5 could go either way tbh.

oh, i think you may have meant "fearsome" foe. i did a double take for a sec lol.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

cp6w5 would win with that line up. 1w2 will probably lose their cool and thus a possibility of removing themselves from the fight. 

Personally I think a superego that needs to be righteous in their eyes is more chained than the one who desires security. 

Make the 1 into a 1w9,7(preferably w8), 3w4 so/sx then the competition will be more interesting. The w9 helps mitigate the superego some and well 7 and 3 in the mix who knows what'll happen. I may be biased ::whistles::


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> answer which of the above two enneagram types would win in a fight *and post two more combatants for the next poster
> *
> I'll start:
> 7w6 Sp/Sx vs 3w2 So/Sp


:dry:

anyway

7w8>4w3>8w7 Sx/So vs 7w6>1w9>3w4 Sp/Sx


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> :dry:
> 
> anyway
> 
> 7w8>4w3>8w7 Sx/So vs 7w6>1w9>3w4 Sp/Sx


DEFINITELY 7w8 Sx/So, lol.

9w1 2w1 6w7 So/Sp vs 5w6 9w8 4w5 Sp/Sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

^definitely 5w6 Sp/Sx 

5w6>8w7>3w4 Sp/Sx vs 6w7>8w9>3w2 Sx/So


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

^6w7 hands down.

2w1-9w1-7w6 Sp/So vs. 9w8-5w6-3w2 So/Sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

^hard call, they're both pussies lol but probably the 9w8

3w4>9w8>7w8 Sx/Sp vs 2w1>8w7>7w8 So/Sx


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ^hard call, they're both pussies lol but probably the 9w8
> 
> 3w4>9w8>7w8 Sx/Sp vs 2w1>8w7>7w8 So/Sx


Hmmm I think 2w1 would win (specially with an 8w7 fix and So/Sx). 2w1-s can be very hard bitches (believe this, my grandma is one :frustrating

Now this: 8w7>4w5>6w7(p) Sx/So vs 8w7>6w5(cp)>2w3 Sp/So


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Now this: 8w7>4w5>6w7(p) Sx/So vs 8w7>6w5(cp)>2w4 Sp/So


2w4?


----------

